# MK IV Porsche Calipers Brackets



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it possible to run a 334mm ".:R32" rotors with my Porsche Boxster calipers? If so
where can I purchase caliper brackets to adapt my Porsche Boxster calipers to an 334mm rotor?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

The Porsche brakes are a popular upgrade for a lot of cars but usually the adapter brackets have to be custom made. Nobody sells just the brackets by themselves. If they make the bracket, they want to sell you the whole big brake kit. It's just profit I guess...

Really you would be better off making them yourself. It's not as hard or complicated as it sounds. Just a little measuring, cutting and drilling. You just need a piece of steel with 4 holes in it. If you took the stock calipers off and sat down with the two to compare in your hand you could figure it out rather quickly. Once you made the measurements a machine shop could cut and drill the bracket pretty quickly. The only thing that has to be fairly exact is the holes. The shape of the bracket and the thickness is up to you. I would probably make the bracket as thick as the mounting points on the stock caliper, so around 1/2" or less. For the shape, just cut around the holes and it'll be more or less square with rounded edges. 

You can see the brackets ECS made for the Stage 3 big brakes here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Braking/ECS_Stage_3/ES257491/

The stoptech calipers mount differently but you get the idea.


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Pure MS sales the Porsche adapters by themselves. At least I think thats who it was currently there site is down but contact info below. If I remember correctly they where like $200 or around there.

Our website is currently undergoing maintenance, we apologize for the inconvenience.

We can be reached at:
(866) 397-5487
(951) 491-0852
[email protected]
PURE Motorsport


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*boxster caliper will not work*

your rotor is too thick to fit the regular boxster caliper.
boxster calipers work with 312x25 rotors 
boxster s caliper are slightly bigger and they should work
most of the adapters out there are for the GTI's and they wont fit your spindle
if r32 spindels are the same with tt 225hp look for tt adapters
most likely you will have more luck there
even if the adapter is for non s boxster calipers and 312x25 rotors get it 
it should work with yours 334x30 rotors with boxster s calipers since the mounting points on the Porsche cars is the same for S and non S models
good luck


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

*BBK!!!*



DUBBED-OUT said:


> Is it possible to run a 334mm ".:R32" rotors with my Porsche Boxster calipers? If so
> where can I purchase caliper brackets to adapt my Porsche Boxster calipers to an 334mm rotor?



i believe same size as the R32's... i might be wrong on that last one.


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

*BBK!!*

you can also contact this guy.. his your go to guy when you have crazy question like this...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-calipers-(North-NJ)&p=66551315#post66551315

goog luck! :thumbup:


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

I used to have those mk4 R32 rotors with GT3 calipers in my old S3. Those were mounted with custom carriers.


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*r32 has bigger rotors*

To luedagreat comments: 
r32 has 334x30mm. your vr6 gti as well as the audi tt 312x25mm. 
so boxster caliper are out of question! 
r32 rotor would fit under if you use only one brake pad. 
boxster caliper simply it is not wide nor long enough to fit over r32 rotors. but the boxster s however would fit perfectly as you can see on the picture above. however you can use adapter from tt although they came with smaller rotors because tt 225hp has same spindle as r32 mk4. all porsche brembos hat mounted have identical mounting eye holes. regular tt has different spindle same as gti, gli, nb and ect. as for lines, go on ebay, search gforce brakes. out of canada. they got promotions at $45 for all 4, you can not beat that. goog luck


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

> but the boxster s however would fit perfectly as you can see on the picture above


 Actually caliper in that pic is GT3, which is little bit larger than Boxster S. Boxster S has 28mm and GT3 has 34mm thick rotors, but GT3 caliper could also be used with that 32mm R32 rotor.


----------

